

An Awk Primer   - yarapavan
http://www.vectorsite.net/tsawk.html

======
aplari
Shorter and IMO more practical introduction to AWK,
[http://gregable.com/2010/09/why-you-should-know-just-
little-...](http://gregable.com/2010/09/why-you-should-know-just-little-
awk.html)

------
octopus
For small tasks is a great tool for rapid text processing ... but I still
prefer Python for complex text processing. Not so sure how popular is AWK in
the non-Linux/Unix world.

